# Will the last Cyp please stand up?



## KyushuCalanthe (May 19, 2008)

Last Cyp to flower for me each year, C. kentuckiense. I love the profile of the lip - nearly a vertical drop in the front. No other Cyp has a lip quite like that:







Another nice feature are the purple spots on the lip orifice and staminode:






This plant has been with me for over two years now, so I feel it is settling in. It really is tough keeping Cyps alive in this hot climate, but if any species can handle the heat, its this one!

Tom


----------



## SlipperKing (May 19, 2008)

And where do you live? This is a beautiful example of the this species. Nice closeups

Rick H


----------



## Candace (May 19, 2008)

Beautiful.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2008)

He lives in Kentucky, Japan! oke:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 19, 2008)

NYEric said:


> He lives in Kentucky, Japan! oke:



Yup, the backwoods of southern Japan. People talk real slow round here. In truth I live on the northwest coast of Kyushu, the southernmost main island in Japan, on the eves of the City of Fukuoka (population 1.3 million, backwoods indeed!). The climate has nothing truly comparable in the states, but the average temperatures aren't very different than Atlanta, Georgia.


----------



## Corbin (May 19, 2008)

It is beautiful in its on sorta way


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2008)

I love the spots and the contrasting colors.


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL photos Tom, of a lovely cyp!


----------



## Tom_in_PA (May 22, 2008)

I am just starting to get into Cyps and this one is a must have I think


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 22, 2008)

Gorgeous! My kentuckiense is in the process of opening now......just a few more days....Eric


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

I have a question; did you carry plants into Japan when you moved there?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 23, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I have a question; did you carry plants into Japan when you moved there?



Eric - Nope! I have been slowly acquiring stuff over the last 5 years. When I first came here 5 and a half years ago I had only a couple suitcases of clothes and books with me. The first plant I bought was a NOID green complex Paph and it slowly built from there.


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2008)

Thank goodness for mail order!


----------



## benilaca (Jun 15, 2008)

translucens windows are unique! reminiscent of others from S.America, besseae, dalessandroi, schlimii...


----------



## Heather (Jun 15, 2008)

Probably my very favorite of all!


----------

